# Set auto lens correction for imported photos?



## 3gr8kidsdad (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi:

Is there a way to set the Lens Profile located in the Develop Module > Lens Corrections Panel > Profile to automatically detect the lens used and automatically apply the correct lens profile when you either import new photos or when you view them in Develop?

Currently, I have to display a photo in Develop module and click "Enable Profile Corrections" > Select Make and then Lightroom finds my lens and applies the fix.

Peace,

3Gr8KidsDad


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi 3Gr8KidsDad, love the username!

You're most of the way there.  In the Setup pop-up in your screenshot, select Save New Lens Profile Defaults.  That'll then say Default.  Make sure all of the other settings in the other panels are at your chosen default settings (i.e. 0's) and then go to Develop menu > Set Default Settings.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome.
Victoria is right - that is a very enigmatic handle!

With regard to your question the way that I do this is to create a Develop preset that includes enable lens profile corrections that is automatically applied on import.
(In my case the Develop preset only incorporates lens profile corrections but you should not necessarily feel so constrained.)
As long as the lens is recognized (listed) by Lightroom the correct lens profile will be applied to the image.

Tony Jay


----------



## 3gr8kidsdad (Nov 24, 2012)

*Not Sure*

Thank you for liking my handle!  

OK, here's what I don't understand.  For example, my last set of photos that I imported from my camera, I used two different lenses (a 50 prime and a zoom lens) in the same shoot.  I

For my example, if it would work like I wanted, when I import the photos LR would identify the lens for each photo and add the lens correction for that specific lens automatically.  If I set it up as you suggested, I thought it sounded like I would need to choose a profile for each lens.  Did I misunderstand?

Thanks so much for everyone's help.






Tony Jay said:


> Welcome.
> Victoria is right - that is a very enigmatic handle!
> 
> With regard to your question the way that I do this is to create a Develop preset that includes enable lens profile corrections that is automatically applied on import.
> ...


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 24, 2012)

The process I described will AUTOMATICALLY apply the correct lens profile on import.

Tony Jay


----------



## 3gr8kidsdad (Nov 24, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I set it up, just like you folks recommended.  It works great!

I also set up the metadata for copyright, etc. information too.

Thanks for your help!  :mrgreen:



Tony Jay said:


> The process I described will AUTOMATICALLY apply the correct lens profile on import.
> 
> Tony Jay


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 24, 2012)

Well done!
We look forward to hearing more from you.
Feel free to post the odd image as well.

Tony Jay


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 25, 2012)

Tony Jay said:


> The process I described will AUTOMATICALLY apply the correct lens profile on import.
> 
> Tony Jay


I have modified my import preset as described so that the lens correction is applied on import, my camera is set to record both raw + jpg.  However when I tested the preset using three different lens (Canon 100mm 2.8 IS-L, Canon 24-105 f4L and a Sigma 10-20 f4-5-6) the lens correction is applied to each lens raw files but... only the 24-105 imports with the lens correction applied to the jpg file.  
I'm sure I read somewhere that Adobe cater for the major manufacturers raw format but not in all cases their jpg format. Is there a fix/workround that would enable the lens correction on all lens jpg's or will I have to manually enable the lens correction in the develop module?


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 25, 2012)

This is an interesting question Peter.
I don't shoot JPEG so have not noticed this personally.
I will do some research and let you know.

Tony Jay


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks Tony


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2012)

ST-EOS said:


> or will I have to manually enable the lens correction in the develop module?



If there's a preset available for the JPEGs, but it's just not being picked up automatically, then manually select it on one of the photos and select Save New Lens Profile Default in the Setup pop-up of the Lens Corrections panel.


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 26, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> If there's a preset available for the JPEGs, but it's just not being picked up automatically, then manually select it on one of the photos and select Save New Lens Profile Default in the Setup pop-up of the Lens Corrections panel.


Victoria, thanks for the response, I tried your suggestion and whislt the lens manufacturer is listed in the "Make" field in the "Model" field the actual lens is not available via the dropdown menu. There are lens models showing just not the ones I used.


----------



## Tony Jay (Nov 26, 2012)

Peter, that probably explains the issue.

Tony Jay


----------

